# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  [АРХИВ КО] Всех с Новым Годом! (2008)

## BestOfDedMorozy

Желаю Вам успехов, как в работе так и в повседневной жизни!
Пусть новый год Вам принесёт намного больше чем уходящий!
Побольше Вам улыбок и удачи во всех начинаниях!

Всегда Ваш,
Дед Мороз!

----------


## Botanig

Присоединяюсь.

----------


## репин

и вам не болеть

----------

